# Been out of the loop for months, how to get back on track with a rom?



## ak450 (Aug 11, 2011)

Hey there everybody, a couple of months ago I decided to return my phone back to its original state and leave it be for a while.

A couple weeks ago I decided to throw Z4 back on there to mess around a wee bit, and not I am wanting to throw another rom back on there for pleasures sake.

I am on AV 2.3.3 and System Version 4.5.602, I used to run really nothing but MIUI in the past and think I would like to relate back and go for MIUI again.

I would love to throw the Beans MIUI on the phone yet now sure which version I have to be on of which and how to honestly go about getting there. Its been a while and the past 2 days ive been trying to catch myself up to par with really no such luck. I dont mind having to download RSDlite again if I need to and upgrade the version, just not sure which to go/get on.

I see MIUI us running on an ICS theme, would or do I have to download that individually and put that on or, if someone could potentially point me in the right direction it would be greatly appreciated.

I thank yall much in advance and look forward to relating back to my MIUI days.


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

ak450 said:


> Hey there everybody, a couple of months ago I decided to return my phone back to its original state and leave it be for a while.
> 
> A couple weeks ago I decided to throw Z4 back on there to mess around a wee bit, and not I am wanting to throw another rom back on there for pleasures sake.
> 
> ...


There is two MIUI version still in development at this point, it is dependent on what you are looking to get out of it (basically as I consider it, the "latest and greatest" features as far as Android/MIUI is concerned, or one that is absolutely rock-solid stable that has also had mad tweaks done but more specifically for our DXs)

Being as you mentioned MIUI with an ICS theme, I'd say check out Bean's MIUI v4 if you want. This isn't an ICS theme though, it IS ICS. MIUI v4 is the new MIUI based on the ICS system, so its true Android 4.0.4. MIUI China has pretty much declared MIUI GB to be dead as far as future updates/features, this is where current development is at as far as that's concerned. Its actually ICS, so you get all those goodies, but you also get the general downfalls of ICS on the DX (some instability, some apps don't work due to HWA, camcorder can be funky, etc...) ICS on the DX has came a long, long ways though, and its definitely usable as daily driver material. I often switch between GB and ICS, and don't have a problem with ICS, I just generally run it a bit lighter (as I said some apps don't work correctly due to some issues with HWA/codecs usually, as the DX is never intended to run actual ICS)

The other MIUI (which is my personal favorite as far as daily driver ROMs) is Wizard0f0's MIUI. This is the DefX build, so if you used to run it depending on when you did it was either still under his maintenance or it was DXC. Regardless, its came a long ways. Its standard MIUI GB, but he's built quite a few tweaks into it, the most recent major ones over the last few months being a large amount of work on the bootmenu, and his work merging it into blur. This is for more compatibility with the Moto systems, since MIUI GB is more or less dead as far as big code changes coming from the top, he's just polishing it and refining it to be just about perfect for the DX. Last big push was merging the native blur deep sleep coding in to up the battery life by quite a bit. (It should feasibly be around stock battery life now). Bootmenu also has tons of tweaks and extra stuff now, most people use it for native clocking/voltage/governor support and as an easy way in CWM if they FUBAR something, but there's quite a few other tweaks in there now too. This is the ROM I'll leave on the phone when I pass it off to my sister next week when I get my GSIII, its just rock solid and has all the extra tweaks and everything while still being super easy to use and stable to boot.

As far as any necessary upgrades from where you're at, its not needed. There is only two stock updates for the DX from where you are now, .605, and .621. .605 was a small keyboard fix that is wiped whenever you flash a ROM anyways. .621 DOES come with some benefits, but it comes with a heck of a lot more negative for the standard user, so don't both. Just download whatever you're interested in, boot into CWM, flash away as normal. Even the ICS, all ICS on the DX still runs on the GB kernel as we never did/never will get an ICS kernel.

However, if you are in the mood to SBF, I WOULD recommend SBFing to Froyo first, then flashing the .15p AIO. Its really the biggest advantage that came in .621, its a new radio that is pretty rocking and definitely a better radio than any previous ones. Flashing the .15p AIO has to be done on Froyo as that's the only way to flash the radio, but its only one SBF, as the rest of it is handled in the radio update AIO file to get back to GB and avoid .621 while reaping the benefits as if you were on it. Then you could use CWM and get in and flash to your hearts content afterwards.

Either way will work. As far as relevant links:

.15p radio:
http://www.droidxforums.com/forum/gingerbread-development-hacking/45095-15p-flashable-radio.html

MIUI v4:
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/18790-official-miuius-v4-2629-06292012-working-hwadatammspanoramabeats-audio/

MIUI DefX:
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/19646-miuius-defx-2012512/

Hope this helps, let us know if you need anything else.


----------



## rwil85 (Jul 24, 2011)

Goose306 said:


> However, if you are in the mood to SBF, I WOULD recommend SBFing to Froyo first, then flashing the .15p AIO. Its really the biggest advantage that came in .621, its a new radio that is pretty rocking and definitely a better radio than any previous ones. Flashing the .15p AIO has to be done on Froyo as that's the only way to flash the radio, but its only one SBF, as the rest of it is handled in the radio update AIO file to get back to GB and avoid .621 while reaping the benefits as if you were on it. Then you could use CWM and get in and flash to your hearts content afterwards.
> 
> Either way will work. As far as relevant links:
> 
> ...


Alright, if you guys could help - I'd really appreciate it..

I've been away from DROID for a while..so, last night I think I jumped the gun on a couple of things.

I had previously been running MIUI -, but, as you said, it was quirky, etc. I wanted to go back to stock - preferably with root (to maybe over clock, flash, etc).

So, I used the linux-discount method to SBF to and then root 4.5.604, then flashed stock/deodexed 4.5.621 - WITHOUT first flashing the 15p radio. Am i stuck? I've noticed several people comment that the 15p radio is superior to the 12p radio (which I'm seemingly stuck with). Now, I've read that you cannot use certain SBF files from 621 or you have to use RSDLite (never used before), so I'm kind of clueless as to what my next step should be if the 15p radio is, in fact, worth it.

What do you think I should do? Or, even better still, is there something better I should running on the device?

Thanks in advance for your time/help!


----------



## newmanx4 (Mar 24, 2012)

Only way to get the 15p radio now is to SBF stock .621 with RSD Lite. If you have good reception on both 3g and WiFi then I wouldn't worry with it. If you tend to have reception problems then it's probably worth it.

Sent from my Liquid X


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

newmanx4 said:


> Only way to get the 15p radio now is to SBF stock .621 with RSD Lite. If you have good reception on both 3g and WiFi then I wouldn't worry with it. If you tend to have reception problems then it's probably worth it.
> 
> Sent from my Liquid X


Or random 3G drops. I never had connection issues but my 3G used to drop regularly, 15p took care off that.

Sent from my SCH-I535


----------



## newmanx4 (Mar 24, 2012)

Yeah. That too. I was plagued with the 3g drops.

Sent from my Liquid X


----------



## BDM80 (Jun 3, 2012)

Yep grab the 15p it made a big difference for me with 3g drops.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------

